# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Песни про Ленинград

## FL

Songs about Leningrad, Peterburg. 
(Site has an authorization. It is necessary to send request to get password and login).  http://gregsretro.com/piter_songs.html 
"Общими усилиями мы нашли и вспомнили более 400 песен о городе и его символах. Собрано свыше 300 mp3/ra файлов, лучшая половина которых и размещена на этой странице". 
Есть неудобство:
"Для доступа к песням необходима авторизация. Запрос на логин и пароль посылайте сюда".

----------


## FL

http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s885  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam/s885.mp3 
3724 Kb   
Отс Георг • Вечерняя песня 
Автор слов - Чуркин А., композитор - Соловьев-Седой В.  
Город над вольной Невой,
Город нашей славы трудовой,
Слушай, Ленинград, я тебе спою
Задушевную песню свою.
Слушай, Ленинград, я тебе спою
Задушевную песню свою.
Здесь проходила, друзья,
Юность комсомольская моя,
За родимый край с песней молодой
Шли ровесники рядом со мной.
С этой поры огневой,
Где бы вы ни встретились со мной,
Старые друзья, в вас я узнаю
Беспокойную юность свою.
Старые друзья, в вас я узнаю
Беспокойную юность свою.
Песня летит над Невой засыпает город дорогой
В парках и садах липы шелестят
Доброй ночи, родной Ленинград.
В парках и садах липы шелестят
Доброй ночи, родной Ленинград.

----------


## FL

песня из фильма "Достояние республики"  
см. http://gregsretro.com/piter_songs.html
"
Прощание с Петербургом (Е.Крылатов - Б.Ахмадулина)
"Что будет, то и будет..." Андрей Миронов
" 
“Что было - то и будет” 
Что было - то и будет,
Пускай судьба рассудит,
Пред этой красотою
Все суета и дым...
Бродяга и задира,
Я обошел полмира,
Но встану на колени
Пред городом моим... 
Не знаю я, известно ль вам,
Что я певец прекрасных дам,
Но с ними я изнемогал от скуки...
А этот город мной любим,
За то, что мне не скучно с ним.
Не дай мне Бог, не дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог разлуки... 
Не знаю я, известно ль вам,
Что я бродил по городам,
И не имел пристанища и крова...
Но возвращался, как домой,
В простор меж небом и Невой.
Не дай мне Бог, не дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог иного... 
Не знаю я, известно ль вам,
Что я в беде не унывал,
Но иногда мои влажнели веки,
Я этим городом храним,
И провиниться перед ним
Не дай мне Бог, не дай мне Бог,
Не дай мне Бог вовеки...

----------


## FL

"Дождь на Неве" 
см. http://gregsretro.com/piter_songs.html 
" 
Дождь на Неве (В.Шаповалов - Б.Гершт, К.Григорьев)
"Дождь по асфальту рекою струится, дождь на Фонтанке..."  
" 
музыка В. Шеповалов, слова К. Григорьев и Б. Гершт 
Не изменяя веселой традиции,
Дождиком встретил меня Ленинград.
Мокнут прохожие, мокнет милиция,
Мокнут которое лето подряд. 
Дождь по асфальту рекою струится,
Дождь на Фонтанке и дождь на Неве,
Вижу родные и мокрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве. 
Что нам нехоженых троп испытания,
Мы закалились под этим дождем,
Мы ленинградцы с тобой по призванию,
Хоть не всегда в Ленинграде живем. 
Пять миллионов людей замечательных
И миллионы приветливых глаз,
Добрых, больших, озорных и мечтательных,
Мне повезло - я опять среди вас! 
Дождь по асфальту рекою струится,
Дождь на Фонтанке и дождь на Неве,
Вижу родные и добрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве. 
Дождь по асфальту рекою струится,
Дождь на Фонтанке и дождь на Неве,
Вижу родные и добрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве. 
Вижу родные и мокрые лица,
Голубоглазые в большинстве,
Голубоглазые в большинстве.

----------

